# Starter/Electrical Mystery



## brightem (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello,
I have a Deere GX255 that has been trouble free up until this week. At the end of cutting grass this week, the mower deck started making a funny noise. I pulled into the garage to shut it off and noticed that one of the deck tension arms had come loose. The steel mounting bracket had sheared I'm guessing from vibration over the years. When I went to start it, the solenoid just clicked. I put it on a charger overnight and got the same problem, so I ordered a new solenoid. After hooking up the solenoid, I was tightening the battery cable and on the last turn to tighten, the battery exploded in my face! Luckily I wasn't hurt. I purchased a new battery and after connecting it, the solenoid runs constantly without turning the key. I took it off and make sure everything was connected properly and while it was not mounted to the starter, I reconnected the battery and turned the key to start. The solenoid seemed to function properly. While tightening the mounting nuts for the solenoid, it would again re-engage as the solenoid got compressed to a certain point. I even took off the new solenoid and put the old one back on and it did the same thing. I'm sure the battery explosion had something to do with this, but I'm at a loss as to what component is damaged. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,brightem !
Glag you weren't hurt !
It sounds like the ignition module is shorting across,letting it stay in the start position .Definitely a dead short,somewhere !
JD part # AM 132500.
They're about $125 .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try checking the solenoid wire,from the switch,to see if it's "hot"with the key off.
If it is,it's in the switch/module assembly.
One other thing that could cause it is if the starter's actuator arm is stuck.
Pull the solenoid,and look at the arm it moves,and try to move it back and forth,to engage/disengage the pinion.
It should move freely.
Some newer ones simply move a contact plate,and this could also be stuck/burned.


----------



## brightem (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you. I did some more troubleshooting. I took the mounting nuts off the solenoid and dropped it out of the starter, leaving wires connected. I reconnected the battery and the ignition seems to work properly as the solenoid engages after turning the key and stops when turning the key off. As I pushed the solenoid up into its position on the starter, the starter would spin fast, but not engage in cranking the engine. As I released pressure on the solenoid, it would stop (with key in off position). Could something in the starter be completing the circuit with the key off?


----------



## brightem (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks jhngardner367. I'll give it a try.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the solenoid wire from the switch,by pulling it off the tab,on the solenoid and reinstalling the solenoid,as you just described.
If it doesn't do it then, it means the switch assembly is always feeding power to the solenoid,and the ignition module should be replaced.


----------



## brightem (Jul 19, 2016)

It still spins with the switch wire disconnected.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Then the starter is the problem.
Remove the starter,and then install the solenoid on it. 
Use jumper cables,and connect the black(-) to battery negative,and the starter body.
Connect the red + clamp to the battery + ,and touch the other end to the solenoid's large terminal,that comes from the battery,normally.
If he starter spins,replace it,as it's shorted,internally,or the actuator arm is stuck/broken.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Also,you can check the solenoid,while it's off the starter,by connecting the jumper cable + to the large feed terminal,and the ground to the case,and touch a test light to the other large terminal,and the case.
if the light comes on,the solenoid is shorted
This happens,even with new ones,sometimes.


----------



## brightem (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks again jhngardner367! You were correct about the starter's actuator arm being stuck. I took the starter off and apart and found that somehow the arm jumped out of place and was bound. I repositioned it and put everything back together. Works fine now. Not sure how the arm got out of place, but I'll know what to look for if it happens again.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I used to have the old Chevy starters do that,too. LOL!


----------

